# James White Lauds WSC Pressupositional Apologetics



## Rogerant (Nov 24, 2009)

Interesting comments and links James White put on his blog today. 

Today, my heart was made glad when Westminster Theological Seminary posted this video of Lane Tipton describing the apologetic method coming from WTS.

[video=youtube;S7ulrBAvbYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7ulrBAvbYM[/video]

However, I would take issue with one comment Tipton made and that is, that Westminster (as a school) is unique in this approach. You'll find this very same approach at Greenville Seminary. On the other hand, I was just telling our librarian a few hours ago, If I were to do any work after the M.Div. it would be in the field of apologetics, and WTS would be my one and only choice.

About a week ago, three videos of Dr. Scott Oliphint (professor at WTS) were posted on YouTube on the topic "Apologetics and the Doctrine of Scripture." Check them out here.

[video=youtube;1JjiClztcwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JjiClztcwQ[/video]


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 24, 2009)

Just for clarification, it was actually Jeff Downs who wrote praise for WSC apologetics--however, it was on the AOMIN blog, making it easy to think it was James White.


----------

